# holester for 9292fs compact



## johnnyb450s (Feb 28, 2014)

Jus went and picked up my new 92fs compact and I have been researching for a holester for it but haven't been having any luck. I can find the full size 92 92fs al day but none tht specify compact. I know other than the barrel there isn't a whole lot of differences between them soo will any 92 92fs holester work or does it have to specify.


----------



## johnnyb450s (Feb 28, 2014)

Oh yea and my gun has the m9a1 rail on it


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I prev had a non railed 92 compact - I just used a fullsize 92FS holster for it - just a tiny bit of extra space at the end of the holster.

If you want to do that, you need either a Vertec or fullsize M9A1 holster. Carry holsters for railed Berettas are few and far between.

I once had a fullsize M9A1 I carried sometime. I had a Comptac pro-undercover holster. Comptac no longer lists the holster for a railed Beretta. They don't seem to make them any longer for that gun.


----------



## johnnyb450s (Feb 28, 2014)

Shipwreck said:


> I prev had a non railed 92 compact - I just used a fullsize 92FS holster for it - just a tiny bit of extra space at the end of the holster.
> 
> If you want to do that, you need either a Vertec or fullsize M9A1 holster. Carry holsters for railed Berettas are few and far between.
> 
> I once had a fullsize M9A1 I carried sometime. I had a Comptac pro-undercover holster. Comptac no longer lists the holster for a railed Beretta. They don't seem to make them any longer for that gun.


Okay sweet thanks for the info and the quick reply. One more question are the grips the same as the full size versions? I have read other posts on this topic but no one has came out and said whether they did or didnt


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

johnnyb450s said:


> Okay sweet thanks for the info and the quick reply. One more question are the grips the same as the full size versions? I have read other posts on this topic but no one has came out and said whether they did or didnt


I might be wrong, but the grips on the compact model are shorter in length. At least that's what I remember when I shot one many years ago.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

No, the grips are NOT the same. They are shorter. Any 92 compact grips will fit the M9A1 compact, though.

Hogue makes some, and I believe that there are some wooden options out there too.


----------



## johnnyb450s (Feb 28, 2014)

Shipwreck said:


> No, the grips are NOT the same. They are shorter. Any 92 compact grips will fit the M9A1 compact, though.
> 
> Hogue makes some, and I believe that there are some wooden options out there too.


Okay great wooden ones are wht I need. Hope I can find sum. But now I know wht I'm looking for. Thanks again for the quick replies


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

johnnyb450s said:


> Okay great wooden ones are wht I need. Hope I can find sum. But now I know wht I'm looking for. Thanks again for the quick replies


If you want wood grips and the best available, here you go: BERETTA 92F COMPACT FACTORY WALNUT GRIPS Medallion : Pistol Grips at GunBroker.com

I've dealt with this seller before, and he's good to go. :smt023

This is a smoking good price on these: http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=396701977

These are different: http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=394733921


----------

